# klezmer



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

Πώς να μεταγράψουμε το όνομα της παραδοσιακής μουσικής των Ασκενάζι Εβραίων, της *klezmer*; Οι Αγγλοσάξονες την προφέρουν έτσι που τη βλέπουμε, οπότε θα γράφαμε _κλέζμερ_ για να διατηρήσουμε την εικόνα, αν και πιο «ελληνικό» θα ήταν το _κλέσμερ_. Το _changement_ είναι *σασμάν* στα λεξικά, αν και κυκλοφορούν ουκ ολίγα _σαζμάν_ στην αγορά του Γκουγκλ.

Υπάρχει (γερμανική, γίντις) βάση στη μεταγραφή *κλέτσμερ*; 

Από Wikipedia:
*Klezmer* (from Yiddish כּלי־זמיר) is a musical tradition of the Ashkenazic Jews of Eastern Europe. Played by professional musicians called _klezmorim_, the genre consists largely of dance tunes and instrumental display pieces for weddings and other celebrations. Although the genre has its origins in Eastern Europe, the particular form now known as klezmer developed in the United States in the milieu of Yiddish-speaking Jewish immigrants who arrived between 1880 and 1924. […] The term _klezmer_ comes from a combination of Hebrew words-- _kley_, meaning instrument, and _zemer_, meaning song; leading to k'li zemer כְּלִי זֶמֶר, literally "vessels of song" = "musical instrument").​
Σε ελληνικές σελίδες είναι πιο πολλά τα _κλέζμερ_ από τα _κλέτσμερ_. Αντιγράφω από Ελευθεροτυπία (που υιοθετεί τη δεύτερη μεταγραφή):
Η παραδοσιακή οργανική μουσική των Εβραίων της Ανατολικής Ευρώπης ονομάζεται κλέτσμερ. Οι «κλέτσμοριμ» δημιούργησαν ένα μοναδικό ερμηνευτικό στιλ οργανικής μουσικής που με αλαλαγμούς και αναστεναγμούς μιλάει για την καθημερινή ζωή των Εβραίων. Η γλώσσα της μουσικής κλέτσμερ είναι τα «γίντις», που μέχρι και την εισβολή των χιτλερικών στρατευμάτων στην Πολωνία, ήταν μητρική γλώσσα περίπου 12 εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων. Σήμερα, αυτοί που μετανάστευσαν και οι λίγοι που επέζησαν του Ολοκαυτώματος είναι διασκορπισμένοι σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. Κοινότητες που μιλάνε «γίντις» υπάρχουν ακόμη στις ΗΠΑ, στις χώρες της πρώην Σοβιετικής Ενωσης, στο Ισραήλ, στη Γαλλία και στις Κάτω Χώρες. […]​
Klezmer ανέβασε εδώ ο nevergrown. Και, σημείωση, πρέπει να δω το _Τρένο της ζωής_.

Κουίζ: Ποιο τραγούδι αναγνωρίζετε στο klezmer του Πέρλμαν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει (γερμανική, γίντις) βάση στη μεταγραφή *κλέτσμερ*;


Θα έλεγα όχι, τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με τη γερμανική βίκη:

Die Schreibweise „Klezmer“ stammt aus dem Englischen, wo das „z“ für ein stimmhaftes „s“ steht.​Η γραφή Klezmer προέρχεται από τα αγγλικά, όπου το „z“ χρησιμοποιείται για το ηχηρό „s“.


----------



## sarant (Nov 14, 2010)

Αυτό για το σαζμάν, ότι τα ελληνικά λεξικά το γράφουν σασμάν, τώρα το συνειδητοποιώ -προφανώς το κάνουν βάσει της "αρχής" ότι δεν υπάρχει ζμ στα ελληνικά.

Κλέζμερ, θα πρότεινα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2010)

sarant said:


> Αυτό για το σαζμάν, ότι τα ελληνικά λεξικά το γράφουν σασμάν, τώρα το συνειδητοποιώ -προφανώς το κάνουν βάσει της "αρχής" ότι δεν υπάρχει ζμ στα ελληνικά.
> 
> Κλέζμερ, θα πρότεινα.


 
Κι του ζουμί; 

Κλέζμερ, +1.



nickel said:


> [...]Κουίζ: Ποιο τραγούδι αναγνωρίζετε στο klezmer του Πέρλμαν;


 
Στο 4:15 και στο 5:10 εκείνου, αυτό το ρεφρέν:




Άλλος καμιά ιδέα;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Λησμόνησα να πω ότι είναι σωστή η απάντηση στο κουίζ, αλλά δεν έχω καμιά εξήγηση για την ομοιότητα ή/και την κοινή προέλευση.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2010)

Δεν εκπλήσσει η ομοιότητα. Υπάρχουν διάφορες υπόγειες διαδρομές που συνδέουν τη δική μας παραδοσιακή / λαϊκή μουσική με την κλέζμερ, και δεν ξέρω αν έχουν μελετηθεί. Πρόχειρα, θυμάμαι πόση εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι η Μισιρλού ήταν και είναι μεγάλο χιτ της κλέζμερ, σε σημείο που να αποτελεί στάνταρ υπόκρουση εβραϊκών γάμων.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2010)

Σωστός!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2010)

Στη γερμανική βίκη αναφέρει ότι η δομή της (ορχηστρικής) μουσικής ακολουθεί την ανατολική, ελληνική μουσική παράδοση σε αντίθεση με τα τραγούδια σε γίντις που ακολουθούν τη ρωσική. Άρα καθόλου περίεργο να περιέχουν κάτι που να μας θυμίζει κάτι: _Die Instrumentalstücke folgen häufig der orientalischen Harmonik, wie der griechischen Musik, während Jiddische Vokalwerke häufig schlichter strukturiert sind, und in Stil und Harmonik dem russischen Volkslied ähneln._


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2010)

Ένα σύντομο γκούγκλισμα δείχνει πως έχουν μελετηθεί οι ομοιότητες, σε ρυθμούς και μελωδικούς δρόμους.


----------



## Elsa (Nov 15, 2010)

Λατρεύω την μουσική αυτή (που έλεγα, περιέργως, κλέτσμερ) και από τα -πολλά- κομμάτια που έχω ακούσει, πράγματι υπάρχουν αρκετά κοινά με "δικά μας" ακούσματα. 
Από τους πιο ωραίους δίσκους με κλέζμερ (αφού έτσι είναι πιο σωστό!), πέρα από τους καθαρά παραδοσιακούς, είναι οι ηχογραφήσεις του Nigel Kennedy (θαρρώ έχει πολωνική καταγωγή) με την Kroke Band:


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Δεν εκπλήσσει η ομοιότητα. Υπάρχουν διάφορες υπόγειες διαδρομές που συνδέουν τη δική μας παραδοσιακή / λαϊκή μουσική με την κλέζμερ, και δεν ξέρω αν έχουν μελετηθεί. Πρόχειρα, θυμάμαι πόση εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει όταν συνειδητοποίησα ότι η Μισιρλού ήταν και είναι μεγάλο χιτ της κλέζμερ, σε σημείο που να αποτελεί στάνταρ υπόκρουση εβραϊκών γάμων.





nickel said:


> ...
> Κουίζ: Ποιο τραγούδι αναγνωρίζετε στο klezmer του Πέρλμαν;



Και σ' αυτό το κλασικό κλέζμερ;

Trello Hasaposervico - Bube Sapràvie







Για καλύτερη εκτέλεση, ακούστε το εκεί από τους ρωσοκαναδομολδαβοκεμπεκουά Kleztory.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 9, 2015)

Ας προσθέσω στο νήμα και αυτά τα βιντεάκια. Όπως σχολιάζει ο φίλος ΦΚ στο ΦΒ, 



> Όλα μπλέκονται. Καταλανοί και Εβραίοι μουσικοί σε τραγούδι της μικρής αλβανόφωνης γλωσσικής κοινότητας της νότιας Ιταλίας. [Οι στίχοι] είναι στα Αρμπερές, τη γλώσσα των Αλβανών της Νότιας Ιταλίας, οι οποίοι έφτασαν στην απέναντι ακτή κάπου τον 15ο αιώνα. Οι Barcelona Klezmer Gipsy Orchestra έχουν ξεφύγει στο ρεπερτόριο από το καθαρό κλέζμερ, και ό,τι και να λένε το λένε πολύ καλά!


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας προσθέσω στο νήμα και αυτά τα βιντεάκια. Όπως σχολιάζει ο φίλος ΦΚ στο ΦΒ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Συμφωνώ κι επαυξάνω με τον ύμνο:



daeman said:


> ...
> Đelem, Đelem (Opre Roma) - Žarko Jovanović Jagdino
> ...
> 
> ...


----------

